# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  ШтрихМ ТП РОФ 4 20 06 отучить от ключа.

## ussuri2

Здравствуйте, помогите отучить от ключа пишет "не обнаружен ключ защиты",
Ussuri2@rambler.ru

----------

